# 1 fish per week is dying........Help please......



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok, I have a 157 gallon tank with African Cichlids from 2" - 5" in size. I am losing a fish a week. They do not look injured or significantly picked on. I lost a Johanni today and a couple of days ago I lost a cobalt blue. I have also lost a Frontosa and a Topheus. All the fish that have died were small so I assume is has to do with stress!? I thought it was the water, however my water testing is good. I have a bio ball filter which seems ok as well. My temp stay at 78 degrees except for these really hot day where it has jumped up to 82 degrees. My Johanni was 3 1/3 inches and showed zero signs of being picked on.

I am so confused. My thank has been operable for 3 months. I have alot a hiding places and enough room for the fish......Could it still be stress???

Suzanne


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

How often do you do water changes. Has anything been changed since fish started dying?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

What do you feed them? Although my tank is not as large, I lost a few fish here an there early on around the 3 month mark such as you. I don't think your temp change would do it. You said your water is good. I assume you tested ammonia, nitrite and nitrates. Did you also test GH and KH? Do you notice the fish acting strange before they died? Such as not eating or breathing rapidly at the top or bottom of the tank?

I know we threw alot of questions at you but these answers may determine what if anything is wrong.


----------



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

yes, I do notice that before my fish die, they either stop eating and they move to the back corners. Some of the smaller fish swim to the top to try and breath (or something?).

What is GH and KH?

Suzanne


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

From your stock list posted in your other thread, I'd pinpoint stress as the culprit. (Stress also causes disease...)

You can treat the tank for illness, but until you do some major restocking, the problems will only reoccur.

These fish don't have the same water or dietary requirements, and they all have different levels of aggression and personality types. The earthworms you are feeding them could also be contaminated, and are a source of protein that some of your fish don't need.

If the fish went through the cycling of the tank initially, internal organs may also be damaged.

Just a few things to think about...

Kim


----------

